# DIY Gravel vac for small tanks or bowls (5 gallon and less)



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a large one, for my 29 gallons, but a hose is all I can use for my smaller tanks. However, I keep sucking up the gravel with the hose, blocking the hose, so I get irritated, agravated and I don't do a very good job of a substrate clean.

I had an idea, which I think can be reproduced to suite any size tank, even a tiny fish bowl. Works a charm.

Hose: pick your length.
Syringe: (booster size or larger or smaller if you use an air hose for the very tiny nanos) ask your dr or visit a vetrenarian. I used to have a large animal vet and buy these things when I worked at a farm. I still have a couple points kicking around...somewhere.. I use this for catching baby shrimp, fry or foods.
And a clamp thing: (optional)
Pigeon: not required, best left out as they easily get under foot.









The parts required. Dancing bird.









Seperate the plunger from the tube. Lose the plunger (although in very small systems it is great to start the syphon by yanking it out. Your choice)









Voila! Done, complete and likely very cheap. Get to those little tanks


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Pythons work great.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I am sure they do, but I don't have one. Python would not work for my brackish tank, may be removal, but not refil. Most of my tanks are under 5 gallons anyway.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ahhhhh. I see.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

after a discussion on pythons last night, I am tempted to beg for one. It would make my back breaking job of hauling buckets much easier. At least for my 2 x 29 gallons


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

OMG when I got one I was like WHERE YA BEEN ALL MY LIFE? Really makes W/c's so much easier.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Judging by the sounds of it. 

for the 2 - 5 gallon tanks I think its just easier to do it manually. Also for the small tanks, I have pre-made water with specific measurements and whatnot for them.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> after a discussion on pythons last night, I am tempted to beg for one. It would make my back breaking job of hauling buckets much easier. At least for my 2 x 29 gallons


Try hauling buckets of RO water for a 125 gal. reg. water for a 75 gal. and a 20 gal long


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

no thanks!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

that is a reason not to have a large sea tank... I'd like a small one.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

i couldnt be in the hobby if i didnt have my beloved python.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Love. The. Python.


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

Interesting thanks.


----------

